# Questions I should ask the endo??



## zeebee75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I had previously been on meds for hypo and stopped (not really even sure why) and have been back dealing with my PCP for the last 15 months now. Tried Levothyroxin, then Synthroid (and never felt so horrible) then back on Levo and it is still having no effect. My last TSH was over 11, T3 and free T4 were within range. An ultrasound three weeks ago revealed that the thyroid was inhomogenous with no nodules clearly identified. The PCP is recommending a Thyroid scan as one of my next tests.

Worst symptoms are with weight, swelling, tingling/shocked feeling throughout my body, tightness in the throat, heart palpitations, headaches every day, depression and hideous dry/cracked skin. Have been diagnosed now as Hasimoto's and during my last visit she mentioned that it is now developing into a goiter.

My appointment with the endocrinologist is coming up and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions about additional questions I should ask in regard to Cortisol and Ferritin testing and......anything else that may seem relevant. I have been scouring the internet and boards for whatever info I can find so I can go in ready, but having not dealt with this endo (or any endo), I'm a little nervous about what her approach will be.

In talking to an independent compounding pharmacist today, his recommendation was more T3 and said he could refer me to a DR who was not an endo but T3 friendly and would write the script for it.

Any help is appreciated!


----------

